# Avian Pox



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Started to notice Great Tits using the bird feeder have peanut size abscesses on them, most on the head usually taking out one eye but some on the the edge of the wing, any other watchers seen this? Avian Pox maybe?


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have seen it too during last winter. I checked up about it on the t'internet and it's not particularly life threatening unless it prevents them from eating or effects breathing. There was one poor great tit that had an enormous growth by its beak, but was still able to eat enough to keep going. Its lump seemed to get smaller after a while and eventually went. Apparently it's a complication on avian pox which is a viral disease.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

I wondered whether it could be spreading through dirty feeders, i suppose not everybody regularly disinfects their feeders.


----------

